# maybe a stupid question?



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

please excuse my gross stupidity but if as an egg donor i have a recipient in mind and its all okayed with the clinic/s is it possible for me to donate my eggs at my clinic and then somehow they can be transferred to the recipients clinic?
love nicXX


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Nic,

The answer is unfortunately no.  The eggs have to be immediately fertilised as soon as retrieval takes place and then grown in vitro in the lab.  They then have to be transferred to the recipient/s on either day 3 or day 5 of their development.  As you can see, there is no way in this delicate procedure that a transfer to another location could happen.  So it all has to happen at one clinic.

The only way you can transfer embryos is if they are frozen and the clinics both have the same thawing medium/procedure in order to be able to thaw them at another clinic from the one they were orginally frozen in (sorry very clumsy explanation).  Even then, this is pretty unusual and most clinics do not like doing this as the margin for error is too great.

Best,

Daisy
x


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

ok thanks hun


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi nic again (have seen you on the other thread)
It would be better if your recepient came to your clinic as you are the one going through most of the tx and you have most scans and the EC which is usually done under general you cannot drive and have to be watched for 24 hours.
We decided it was best to go to Angelas clinic as she had done it there before and also it was just down the road from her. 
Hope this helps.
Ang said you wanted to pm me my inbox has space now
good luck
take care
susie


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks suzy,so how long does it usually take from seeing the counsellor to donating then?


----------

